# help! holiday home needed for ferrets



## Kathryn3790 (Nov 15, 2010)

hello, 
i was wondering if anyone would be able to help me 
im going away over chrismas and i desperatly need someone who would be willing to look after my three ferrets for two weeks. 
they are really lovely and very tame, id bring their cage, food, litter etc...everything they need!! i will pay you for it too, which im more than happy to discuss
please get in touch if you could help me out or if you have any questions.
im in middlesbrough, but im happy to bring them to surrounding areas to 

thank you


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know how far away you are but I will be happy to take care of them. I'm in Derby. I have ferret experience and regularly look after my boss's.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

sorry just seen your all the way up in middlesbrough!


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi were in Thirsk so not to far away we would look after your ferrets we have 4 already so are experienced, let me know if we can help.xx


----------



## Kathryn3790 (Nov 15, 2010)

hello, 
thank you so much, that would be great, it has taken me ages to find someone willing to look after them.
would i be able to have your email address, its probably a little easier to talk that way, or if you like just email me on [email protected]

thanks again x


----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

You could try Rescued 4 Life. Jane is a lovely lady who has her own ferrets and is in Gateshead.

Beth x


----------

